# Sony A200 flash adapter question ..



## Ridge Meadows Photography (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey all .. thanks for sticking your head in here .. 
One of the camera's we're using is a Sony A200 ..Now I purchased a very simple hotshoe adapter online to make it compatible with more choice of flash units .. But I have a Sony HVL-F32X external flash unit with simple hot  shoe connections ..similar to the hot shoe adapter on the camera .. BUT it is not showing connected .. Long and short of it is .. is there something I am missing in the settings that "power up" the hot shoe .. ? the pins seem to line up .. even on my DSC-R1 it has *I believe* a hot shoe but I have to use a damn connection plug to tie it to the camera .. 

Any input would be great .. thanks 

frustrated ...


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 24, 2009)

I do not believe that that particular flash is compatible with the Sony DSLR's.

Does the flash trigger if you take a shot ?


----------



## Ridge Meadows Photography (Jan 24, 2009)

dxqcanada said:


> I do not believe that that particular flash is compatible with the Sony DSLR's.
> 
> Does the flash trigger if you take a shot ?



no the flash does not trigger .. if it did I would be happy .. 
I was hoping that with the proper hotshoe adapter, that you could use just about any flash that matched up with the pins and fit in the shoe would work  ..


----------

